# Selling stuff at Newbury - ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is there anywhere at the Newbury Show where we could take our garage-load of surplus motorhome goodies and sell them ? Our mistakes are surely just what someone is looking for.

I don't suppose MHFs has a For Sale table in the overnight area - ????

( I know we could advertise on here but most are too small to go to the hassle of posting or meeting up with the buyer)

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Is there anywhere at the Newbury Show where we could take our garage-load of surplus motorhome goodies and sell them ? Our mistakes are surely just what someone is looking for.
> 
> I don't suppose MHFs has a For Sale table in the overnight area - ????
> 
> ...


If you are staying overnight maybe a 'private' boot sale by the side of your MH!

Apart from that stand space is gold plated, we know!

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The rules are normally no selling on the campground.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both...we'll stuff it back up into the attic !

( We're going down in the car so not overnighting)

G


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

How about, Mr BossMan, an auto jumble for motor home bits and bobs?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Is there anywhere at the Newbury Show where we could take our garage-load of surplus motorhome goodies and sell them ? Our mistakes are surely just what someone is looking for.
> 
> I don't suppose MHFs has a For Sale table in the overnight area - ????
> 
> ...


Hi Grizzly,

It might be a good idea to have a get together sometime in the future where everyone who attends could bring along all those unwanted motorhome 'goodies' that we all tend to accumulate. We could make it a fun weekend at the same time. Obviously it would need to be approved by the site owner first just in case they had any objections but personally I think it would be a great idea.

Are you up for organising such an event? 

Sue


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

*Bargains Galore*

Grizzly

What have you got to sell ?

We are going to Newbury and always interseted ............!!!

A full list would be moist helpful ..


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Bargains Galore*



billym said:


> Grizzly
> 
> What have you got to sell ?
> 
> ...


A list on dry paper would be better.

We're not going to Newbury but we've a garage full of stuff.

We've got several interior and exterior doors in the garage along with a mini snooker table and an unwanted freestanding bathroom towel rail and our daughter's electric cooker (only used 6 months or so before she moved house). A Zannusi upright, under worktop freezer and all sorts of other bits.

Roll up roll up.

Andy


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Steamdriveandy.

It was motorhome stuff I was intersested in . I have no interest in household goods.

It was selling at Newbury I was asking about.



Try freecycle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*surplus*

if you looking to sell some stuff
there is a car boot sale at field next to
stratford show
on the saturday of the show

if you try to sell any thing outside your camper 
warners would be down you like a ton of bricks
bourne are a little more flexible


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I would list your items in the online classified forum here on MHF and offer delivery to Newbury if required

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*For sale*

Chris

I think I would post a list of what you have to offer. You can list them and arrange to meet at a given place. Payment on the day or via paypal in advance.

I hope your humble bucket is not for sale!

R


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have no probs with an MHF garage sale type rally/meet, I know everyone accummulates motorhome goods that just didn't fit the bill for them personally but would be great for someone else


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Cheap as Chips!" A car booty /rally/meet .Well it would be another way to get this site known...perhaps give out some flyers on the day?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bring it all to the Global Rally Chris in October we will be having a motorhome boot at that weather permitting :lol: 



Jacquie


----------

